# Upgrade to 200 gig drive, not recognizing increased space...



## Robmorrow (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi,

My hard drive in my Toshiba SD-H400 recently fried, and I replaced it with another 80 gig drive under warranty. Since I have the system open anyway, I figured I minus well, upgrade it to a larger drive once I got the Tivo working again with the 80 gig drive. I bought a 200 gig drive on sale for $60 and did a straight copy using dd_rescue.

After copying the files over, I tried to run the command from the Weakness guide using their boot CD from the specific instructions to expand the size limitation but I get an error.

I typed: sd-h400_unlock -w /dev/hdb as my Tivo drive is connected to the primary slave drive.

I get an error returned:

Found 4 MFS partitions
CRC mismatch len=512 0x00000000 0xfecb6b9e
Sector wrong in zone (69924864 0)

Ran it twice and got the same error message.

I tried testing the drive back in the Tivo anyway, and it works, but it still only shows 83 hour capacity and not recognizing the extra space.

Anyone know what's wrong?

Many thanks in advance for assistance.

Rob


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

From what I've read, doesn't dd_rescue do a bit-for-bit copy of a drive? MFSTools will expand partitions to fill the available space. Never tried dd_rescue, but I've increased space on two SD-H400's using LBA48 kernel and MSFTools 2.0. The unlock function worked fine for me.


----------



## Robmorrow (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi,

Yes, dd_rescue does an exact copy without having to backup and restore.

I realized I forgot to run mfsadd.

I ran that now, by typing mfsadd -x /dev/hdb and it expanded the drive from 81 hours to something like 227 hours.

However, when I try to run the same script, sd-h400_unlock -w /dev/hdb to unlock the Toshiba system limitation of 80 hours, I pretty much get the same error message, except it shows 6 MFS partitions now.


So it looks something like:

Found 6 MFS partitions
CRC mismatch len=512 0x00000000 0xfecb6b9e
Sector wrong in zone (69924864 0)


Any other suggestions?

Thank you.

Rob


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

What did you use for an image on the replacement 80GB drive? If it was from fried drive that is probably the problem (which it sounds like since you did dd rescue). Might need to get a fresh image and forget trying to save old stuff.


----------



## Robmorrow (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi,

I used the image from a good 80 gig drive. The original 80 gig drive burned out but I successfully rescued it to a new 80 gig replacement drive. The Tivo is working fine with the 80 gig replacement. I just decided to upgrade the size of the drive to 200 gig. Even though, the 80 gig working drive is not corrupted, I thought I would just do a straight copy using dd_rescue to the new 200 gig drive. Will that now work? Currently, the 200 gig drive operates in the Tivo, it is just not recognizing the extra space.

Rob


----------



## Robmorrow (Feb 18, 2006)

bump....

Anyone know what's wrong?


----------



## BillyBob_jcv (Feb 21, 2006)

Why not just use MFSTools 2.0? I know that works - I did exactly what you are trying to do (80GB->200GB) and it works great. I used the Weaknees instructions:
http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

Robmorrow said:


> Hi,
> 
> I used the image from a good 80 gig drive. The original 80 gig drive burned out but I successfully rescued it to a new 80 gig replacement drive. The Tivo is working fine with the 80 gig replacement. I just decided to upgrade the size of the drive to 200 gig. Even though, the 80 gig working drive is not corrupted, I thought I would just do a straight copy using dd_rescue to the new 200 gig drive. Will that now work? Currently, the 200 gig drive operates in the Tivo, it is just not recognizing the extra space.
> 
> Rob


If your current 80GB drive was rescued from a dead drive, it might be a bad copy. Perhaps the information in the partition did not get copied properly.

I agree with BillyBob_jvc; you can try MFSTOOLS 2.0. I used the guide from weakknees and the image from ptvupgrade on two SD-H400's, and successfully unlocked the extra space. If that fails, then your image is suspect.


----------



## Robmorrow (Feb 18, 2006)

OK, if I use the MFStools to backup the data from the old 80 gig to 200 gig, do I need to re-format the 200 gig drive and erase all existing partitions? If so, how do I do that?

Thanks

Rob


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

It probably isn't necessary, but being a cautious person, I do it. Try using a Win98 boot floppy and FDISK. You can also use the utility CD that came with your drive to erase the partitions.


----------

